# Trails in Princeton, NJ



## asnpcwiz (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys, looks like I'll be at an engagement for 4-8 weeks in Princeton, NJ and I'll be bringing my road bike with me. Can anyone recommend any good bike trails or safe road courses? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

All the roads are great roads. West of Princeton nothing but hills and more hills and some really good size hills. East of Princeton all fairly flat with minimal hills.

PrincetonFreeWheelers.com for group rides. They have about 70 rides a month with all different ride levels. Some leave from Princeton, some leave 5-10 miles outside of Princeton. Rides are Mon-Fri Mornings leaving from 6am-10am and Evenings at 6pm, Saturday mornings and Sunday morning and Sunday afternoon around 1pm.


----------



## Franz (Oct 14, 2005)

I second checking in with the Freewheelers.
Also, check out this shop, a few miles south of Princeton.
http://knappscyclery.com/index.cfm

There is also Kopps bike shop in Downtown Princeton, which is the oldest continously run bike shop in the US.


----------



## fasteddy (Sep 22, 2005)

Check out njbikemap.com many good routes mapped out


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Go to motionbased.com and look for rides in the Princeton, Hopewell, Flemington, Pennington, Lambertville and Frenchtown areas. For mtn bike trail, go to mtbr.com Many great areas in Jersey and Eastern PA. Also, another bike club in the area is Western Jersey. Web site at bikewjw.org 

And the njbikemap site listed by fasteddy is really good. Shows level of traffic, feet of climbing on all significant hills, and much more.

Have fun!


----------



## Chickiebabe (Nov 20, 2006)

Princeton's a good area to ride. When I started, I took some of the rides from the university club's site, www.princetoncycling.com. Unfortunately, some of the rides are not written out, or are confusing. The 'Woosamonsa' loop is a particular favorite of mine.

If you are planning on riding River Road/Canal Road (outside of Rocky Hill, ~5 miles from Princeton), be wary if it has rained hard within the past few days. The roads near the canal and the causeways connecting them are prone to flooding. I will suggest taking along a map of some kind; more than once I've gotten lost around here.


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

*Riding in Princeton is a easy as walking out your door*

To reiterate previous posts, anything south or west of Princeton is destination cycling.

You can even ride south to Trenton and ride along the Delaware all the way up to Milford or even Bloomsbury.

You can cross the Delaware in a number of locations and ride in PA. If you are feeling imaginative, you can try to imagine what it must have been like to be here at Christmas in 1776.

It is a great area. Enjoy.... but don't tell anyone else. Us NJ residents spend alot of money keeping the Turnpike looking terrible to keep our "Garden State" a secret.

Safe riding!


----------

